# 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard



## Argead (29. November 2009)

*140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Ich wollte mir in mein Midgard mal 140mm Lüfter einbauen, da die beiden Standard Lüfter irgendwie störend sind (auch wenn sie runtergeregelt sind).

Jetzt habe ich mir mal 4 Lüfter ausgesucht und wollte wissen welchen ihr besser findet (auch optisch)

1. NB Blacksilent XK2
2. NB Blacksilent Pro PK2 (lohnt sich der Aufpreis hier gegenüber dem normalen?)
3. Xigmatek XLF-F1453
4. Xigmatek XLF-F1454

Die Xigmateks sollen ja leiser sein laut Datenblatt, allerdings sind die NB wahrscheinlich die leiseren oder?
Wie sehen die NB´s eigentlich aus, haben die LED´s?

Dann zur Entkopplung:

Was haltet ihr von dem hier? *Klick*

Zum Thema Staubschutz. Lohnt es sich die hier zu kaufen?

Ach ja die Lüfter wollte ich so einbauen:

1. vorne unten
2. mitte unten (also vom Boden nach Oben blasen)
3. Oben (nach oben rausblasend)
Und dann evtl. oben noch einen 120er der nach hinten rausbläst.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was ihr so empfehlen könnt.


----------



## Uter (29. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

ich denk auch dass die noiseblocker leiser sind...
wenn du es wirklich sehr leise haben willst dann lohnt der aufpreis (die pros haben auch entkoppler dabei)

noiseblocker hat keine led-lüfter

die entkopper sind gut (hab ich auch) aber sie funktionieren nicht bei den noiseblockern aber wie gesagt die pros haben schon entkoppler dabei

hat das midgard nicht schon staubschutzfilter?


----------



## Argead (29. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Unten hat es keinen und vorne der ist irgendsowas Schaumstoffmäßiges, da weiß ich jetzt nicht so ob das das wahre ist.

Warum funktionieren die denn bei den NB´s nicht?? Das ist doch einfach anstelle der Schrauben oder??


----------



## Nike334 (29. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Funzt nicht weil die NB's eine durchgängige Stange haben wo die Schreuben reingedreht werden, und somit hält der Entkoppler wohl nicht oder lässt sich garnicht am Lüfter befestigen^^

mfg


----------



## Uter (29. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

naja ist deine entscheidung: ohne staubfilter hast du ein wenig mehr luftfluss aber musst eben häufiger sauber machen...

die 140er von noiseblocker haben ein durchgehenden steg also passen die widerhaken der entkoppler nicht rein bzw können nicht greifen (da war jemand schneller^^)

ach ja die xingmateks sehen besser aus find ich aber da soll es eine recht hohe serienstreuung geben...


----------



## UnnerveD (29. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Also ich hatte XLF1453 Lüfter auch - ist bei mir rausgeflogen, weil er einfach zu "laut" war - scheinbar gab es Lagerprobleme (ich hatte insgesamt: 3 rote 120er, 3 schwarze 120, und eben den 140er in rot) wie bei allen, die ich bisher verwendete. Alle Lüfter hatten einen leicht "ächzenden" Unterton und das schon bei relativ geringer Drehzahl - schade drum, denn optisch machen sie wirklich was her.

Die 120er wurden komplett durch die Silent Wings von BQ ersetzt, der 140 durch den DarkSilentPro 140. Laufgeräusche gibt es keine - selbst bei voller Drehzahl nicht, hier merkt man den Lüfter die hochwertigen Lager an. Bei 1000U/min agiert der PK2 ein wenig lauter als die SilentWings, was durch den höheren Luftdurchsatz zu erklären ist.

Da ich auch schon die BlackSilent von NB bei einem Freund gehört habe - kann ich die nur raten dem PK2 dem Vorzug gegenüber dem XK2 zu geben (wenn du es leise haben möchtest). Drosselst du die Lüfter, solltest du bei 5V nichts hören und bei 7V ein leichtes Säuseln, wobei die DarkSilentPro subjektiv leiser agieren.

mfG


----------



## dbpaule (30. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Bei den Xigmateks hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die im hängenden Zustand rattern. Mit der Ausnahme kann ich die empfehlen. Auch gut geeignet sind die Scythe Kaze Maru. Der 1200er ist ne Wucht. Leise und skalierbar bis auf 5V! Zudem befördern die enorm viel Luft durch das Flügeldesign. 
Ein weiterer meiner Favoriten ist der Aerocool V14. Brummt verdammt leise vor sich hin und rattert nie! Auch ne Empfehlung. Von den Noiseblockern bin ich nicht durchweg überzeugt, die sind mir für das gebotene etwas zu laut!

LG, Paule


----------



## Uter (30. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

ich hab da mal was gefunden... IVIs 140mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update #3)

(der black silent pro ist leider nicht dabei  )


----------



## Argead (30. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten. Der Kaze Maru scheint wirklich ganz gut zu sein, ein Exemplar kaufe ich mir dann wahrscheinlich für den Boden (Da sieht man ihn ja nicht ^^).

Hmm wenn die Xigmateks nur hängend rattern wären die Ja auch eine Möglichkeit die in den Deckel einzubauen.

In dem Test schreiben die ja von Lagergeräuschen von den XKern, der PK hat aber meine ich das Lager von den Multiframes oder?

@dbpaule: Welche Noiseblocker hast du denn?


----------



## Uter (30. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

im deckel hängen die lüfter (außer du lässt sie luft rein pusten)

ja der pro hat das lager der multiframes (nochmal besser/leiser)


----------



## Bruce112 (30. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

hab den xigmetek red light 140mm

betreibe den in deckel mit 450 rpm

ist der ok reicht auch 

bis 600 rpm ist angenehm 


mehr brauchst du sowiso nicht .

weil soviel hitze garnicht erst nach oben steigt ,

der hintere 120mm pustet den meisten wärme weg.

hab mal probeweise auf 1000 rpm gestellt 140mm 

- 1 grad passiert nichts .

natürlich kommt es auf die Kühler richtung an meiner ist von rechts nach links pustend

(Einbahnstraße )


----------



## UnnerveD (30. November 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Hier findest du noch eine Kurzreview zu den Noiseblockern - ein bisschen schade, dass keine Vergleichswerte herangezogen wurden. Dennoch subjektiv empfinde ich sie als leiser, als die BlackSilent Serie.

mfG


----------



## Argead (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Gut, Ich glaube ich nehme dann 2 NB PK2 für vorne und unten (also einblasend) und dann müsste ich mir überlegen ob ich lieber einen 120er (Bequiet) hinten rausblasen lasse oder doch lieber einen 140mm nach oben rausblasen lasse.

Ich will ja auf jeden Fall einen Überdruck erzeugen und da wären 2 ausblasende Lüfter wahrscheinlich doch zuviel des guten, oder?

Da ich einen Mugen 2 habe kann ich ja auch frei wählen in welche Richtung der Kühler bläst.

Was wäre denn Wärmetechnisch/Luftströmungsmäßig die bessere Lösung?

A: Vorne Luft rein und unten Luft rein. ->steigt nach oben wird erst durch den CPU-Kühler und dann durch den Deckel rausgeblasen. (Obwohl die Graka könnte den Luftstrom behindern, vielleicht ist das keine so gute Idee)

B: Vorne Luft rein und unten Luft rein. ->steigt nach oben wird vom CPU-Kühler erfasst und nach hinten zum 120er geblasen der ihn ganz aus dem Gehäuse befördert.

Welche Möglichkeit ist da besser?


----------



## dbpaule (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Generell ist es am besten, wenn einströmende und ausströmende Luft sich die Waage hält, das sorgt dafür, dass ein richtiger Luftstrom entsteht. Alternativ ist die Unterdruckmethode sinnvoll. Überdruck ist nur kurzfristig sehr wirksam, da nach kurzer Zeit die warme Luft im Case angestaut wird und nicht entweichen kann.
Ich nutzte übrigens (wenn ich denn mal die Hardware im Case hab) das Unterdruckprinzip. Ein 140er bläst vorne Luft rein - ein 140er oben und ein 120er hinten bläst sie wieder raus. Dazu sei gesagt, dass mein Case viel Mesh an der Seite hat. Somit kommt immer genug Luft rein! Zusätzlich sei der 140er im Netzteil erwähnt, der aber vernachlässigbar langsam dreht.

LG, Paule


----------



## Argead (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Ich wollte ja eigentlich einen Überdruck haben, damit möglichst wenig Staub ins Gehäuse kommt und ich so wenig oft wie möglich Staub wegwischen muss^^


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

so hab ichs auch... funktioniert natürlich nur mit staubschutzfiltern... ich würd vorne und unten rein, oben und hinten jeweils einer raus... hitzestau brauchste dir bei so vielen lüftern keine gedanken machen... wie du den cpu-kühler ausrichtest musst du ausprobieren


----------



## Argead (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

Wobei es ja doch schwierig mit dem Überdruck werden könnte wenn 2 Lüfter rauspusten.

Ich glaub ich lass dann einfach nur einen Bequiet rauspusten, im Zweifelsfall kann ich ja noch einen Lüfter nachkaufen.

Naja das wird ja anscheinend doch teurer als ich erwartet hab :/ 61,50€.
Da hilft nur Augen zu und durch ^^

Danach hoffe ich aber doch dass ich nix mehr höre.


Ich hätte allerdings noch eine Frage die jetzt nicht direkt mit Luftkühlung zu tun hat, ich hab aber keine Lust dafür extra nen Thread zu öffnen

Kann man eigentlich im 2D-Modus die Graka am PCI-Slot (ganz) auschalten und die IGP die Arbeit übernehmen lassen? Oder muss ich einfach beim Graka-kauf darauf achten ein leises Modell zu erwischen?


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

mit nichts hören muss ich dich enttäuschen... wenn man die lüfter nicht mehr hört dann hört man die hdd aber es sollte auf jeden fall sehr leise werden also aus etwas distanz nicht mehr hörbar...

wenn du überdruck hast dann wird ja automatisch auch luft nach oben raus gedrückt also das reicht bestimmt (gibt ja auch genug pcs ohne gehäuselüfter)


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*



> Kann man eigentlich im 2D-Modus die Graka am PCI-Slot (ganz) auschalten und die IGP die Arbeit übernehmen lassen? Oder muss ich einfach beim Graka-kauf darauf achten ein leises Modell zu erwischen?


Hab ich bei meiner 8600GT gemacht - lüfter aus - leise war es (da diese Karte nicht sonderlich viel Energie verbraucht, war dies leicht möglich), bei meiner GTX260 bin ich nicht weiter runtergegangen als 15% Lüfterdrehzahl, da darunter die Karte schlichtweg  zu warm geworden ist.

Edit: Achja - ich hatte keine IGP, die Karte lief also weiterhin - wie es sich mit einer IGP verhält weiß ich nicht genau, meine aber, dass bei Desktopsystemen die dedizierte Grafikkarte nicht komplett abgeschaltet werden kann, wenn man sie nicht braucht.

mfG


----------



## Argead (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

So jetzt sind die Lüfter da und einer auch schon eingebaut.
Muss man die jetzt irgendwie einlaufen lassen oder so? 
Im Moment ist der PK2 doch zu hören, es stört zwar nicht wirklich, aber man nimmt so ein ähnliches Geräusch wie bei einem CD-Rom laufwerk war während man eine CD einließt.


----------



## Uter (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter passend zu Xigmatek Midgard*

wenn er dir zu laut ist dann lass ihn auf 7v laufen


----------

